# Took a year, But finally back to sawin.



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Most of you guys know i had back surgery a while back and haven't held a saw in a year. Well that ended yesterday when i cleared out an area to get to a tree. 

Today i went after some of the tree. Didn't cut a lot cause i promised my wife and Rope that i would not overdo it. Besides rope threatened to kick my butt if i did. 

Could have cut some more but decided to stop for the day and not hurt myself. It felt sooooo good sawing again. I took the 036 cause it was lighter than the 460.

i love that 036, It is an awesome saw for the weight. Cut off some nice rounds and noodled em up before pickin em up to the truck. 

Sorry i didn't get no pics of the noodle pile or the rounds, My grandson left the camera on yesterday and the batteries were dead. 

Anyway here is what i did, I know it's not much but i couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

This is from yesterday clearing out the spot. Just happy to be holding a saw again.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations on running them saws again. Thanks for the pics too. I'm always lookin for a new avatar.:monkey:


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad to see you back in the game... After I cut myself, all I wante to do was get back in my boots a go at it again. I think that is when the real healing begins.


----------



## ct greenman (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice load of oak. Take it easy don't hurt your back again. I fractured 2 vertebra and bone chip in 1 when I was in the USMC. If you lived close I would help you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Congratulations on running them saws again. Thanks for the pics too. I'm always lookin for a new avatar.:monkey:


Here is another one for ya. Kinda sweaty though.lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Here is another one for ya. Kinda sweaty though.lol



Sweet, all the OT boys seem to enjoy the close ups the best.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Glad to see you back in the game... After I cut myself, all I wante to do was get back in my boots a go at it again. I think that is when the real healing begins.





ct greenman said:


> Nice load of oak. Take it easy don't hurt your back again. I fractured 2 vertebra and bone chip in 1 when I was in the USMC. If you lived close I would help you.


Thanks, The back is tired but not hurt.(i hope) It will be ok after some rest.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sweet, all the OT boys seem to enjoy the close ups the best.


Figured you'd like that one.lol Kinda scared what you and Lj is gonna do with it though.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Figured you'd like that one.lol Kinda scared what you and Lj is gonna do with it though.



I won't do anything to it that you can't laugh about.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This is from yesterday clearing out the spot. Just happy to be holding a saw again.



Your Father looks alot like my Granddad.


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 7, 2010)

Good to see you back and cutting, can't wait to see what LJ and Art do with your picture.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Good to see you back and cutting, can't wait to see what LJ and Art do with your picture.


Uhh......I probably messed up. Lj's been wantin one for a long time.lol


----------



## peterc38 (Aug 7, 2010)

Good to see you back out there. 

I bet it felt great to run saws again.

I had spinal fusion 10 years ago and it worked wonders for me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> Good to see you back out there.
> 
> I bet it felt great to run saws again.
> 
> I had spinal fusion 10 years ago and it worked wonders for me.


Yeah it did, I was like a kid in a candy store. Couldn't wait to get to the next round. Really have missed the noodlin too.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2010)

That's some good looking oak. Smart of you noodling that stuff up into stuff that's easier to handle. I broke my back in a car wreak several years ago and still didn't start learning to work smarter for a long time, and now I can tell it.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Mang!

I couldn't be happier for ya! Take it easy just so that you don't re-injure yourself.

Back pain/issues suck - most of us here probably know that from personal experience. Mine has bothered me since I was about 18 or 19 years old, so for roughly the last 30 years. I have two herniated discs.

In the first part of July I was scheduled for a diagnostic procedure in anticipation of them cauterizing a few nerves in my lower back. In order to do the diagnostic procedure I needed to be in in pretty significant pain ~ so that they could determine IF the cauterization would work and at which locations to perform it.

For the previous 3.5 months I had been exercising very regularly.

When the procedure was scheduled I had 1.5 days to make myself sore. I got REALLY busy in the yard, doing all of the stuff that normally really sets it off. I was only able to increase my constant pain level from about a 3/10 to maybe a 4/10...not even close enough to what was necessary for the diagnostic.

I have been at it for the past month and my constant pain level has gone DOWN from a 3/10 to somewhere in the zero to 1 out of ten range ~ and I have been working the snot out of it!! This is the least amount of pain I can EVER remember having ~ all because of a little exercise, increasing my core strength.

I haven't lost any weight ~ that has nothing to do with it (I'm 5'-9" and about 185 lbs.).

I hope that you are as lucky as I have been!!!



.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Hey Mang!
> 
> I couldn't be happier for ya! Take it easy just so that you don't re-injure yourself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had it rough. Good to hear you coming alone so well. Back pain is no fun. Mine still burns down the back of my leg some, but it's gettin better. Figured it would be a year before it all went away if it does. I'm just happy to be walking again.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice to see you running a saw again S.S. . Wouldn't the pink saw been a better pick for your first saw choice, nice and light weight, pink extension cord to match.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Just a thought



Beefie


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Nice to see you running a saw again S.S. . Wouldn't the pink saw been a better pick for your first saw choice, nice and light weight, pink extension cord to match.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Just a thought
> ...


LOL, Nah, I don't think the ole Lipstick saw could handle those trees.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

You better take it easy, I got my eye on you lol Good to see you functioning just go slow and when ya get strong again I can make you head brusher:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ljute (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## songofthewood (Aug 7, 2010)

Good to see you back out there. 
I bet it felt great to run your saws again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better take it easy, I got my eye on you lol Good to see you functioning just go slow and when ya get strong again I can make you head brusher:hmm3grin2orange:


I stopped cause you was gonna kick my butt if i overdid it. lol Also the wife was too. I felt the back gettin tired so i quit. What's a head brusher. That the guy who drags limbs to the chipper?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

songofthewood said:


> Good to see you back out there.
> I bet it felt great to run your saws again.


You betcha, Almost better than sex. Almost.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I stopped cause you was gonna kick my butt if i overdid it. lol Also the wife was too. I felt the back gettin tired so i quit. What's a head brusher. That the guy who drags limbs to the chipper?



The sore back is a good thing. Nothing stabilizes the back better than building the back and abdominal muscles.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I stopped cause you was gonna kick my butt if i overdid it. lol Also the wife was too. I felt the back gettin tired so i quit. What's a head brusher. That the guy who drags limbs to the chipper?



Lol its a made up position lol yeah pretty much a groundie! I used to run several men and I made up this position to get them competing it was like top groundie! ?You would not believe the competition for that distinction:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol its a made up position lol yeah pretty much a groundie! I used to run several men and I made up this position to get them competing it was like top groundie! ?You would not believe the competition for that distinction:hmm3grin2orange:


Works for me, It pay about 20 dollars an hour? :monkey:I'll be there in the morning. Since i will be the head brusher.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> The sore back is a good thing. Nothing stabilizes the back better than building the back *and abdominal muscles.*



AMEN!!! I think that is what has made the huge diff for me. HUGE!!!

Walking 3.5 to 4.5 miles *every* morning was the start of it...then some mountain biking about once or twice a week ~ the same 3.5 mile path that I normally walk/run my dogs on.

Don't discount something as simple as walking...I'm convinced that it is responsible for at least 1/2 of my progress, maybe more.

.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Works for me, It pay about 20 dollars an hour? :monkey:I'll be there in the morning. Since i will be the head brusher.



Pays good! Rope always paid good, even for rep!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> AMEN!!! I think that is what has made the huge diff for me. HUGE!!!
> 
> Walking 3.5 to 4.5 miles *every* morning was the start of it...then some mountain biking about once or twice a week ~ the same 3.5 mile path that I normally walk/run my dogs on.
> 
> ...


Yup, I try to do a lot of walking, After surgery the doc told me to walk at least a mile a day when i could. Lost 40 pounds doing it too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Pays good! Rope always paid good, even for rep!


Hmmm.....He never paid me. Guess my little old half point ain't worth any money.lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> AMEN!!! I think that is what has made the huge diff for me. HUGE!!!
> 
> Walking 3.5 to 4.5 miles *every* morning was the start of it...then some mountain biking about once or twice a week ~ the same 3.5 mile path that I normally walk/run my dogs on.
> 
> ...



For sure, I've read quite a few health magazines that praise walking and running as one of the top ab workouts.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 7, 2010)

Just PM Rope and mention it. He pays good money for rep!!!


----------



## Vangellis (Aug 7, 2010)

SS you stud. 

Nice to see your at it again. Just work your way back easy.
Does this mean no more redhead avatars?





Kevin


----------



## Ljute (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm.....He never paid me. Guess my little old half point ain't worth any money.lol



I thought you were the one that turned me on to that goldmine!??


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Vangellis said:


> SS you stud.
> 
> Nice to see your at it again. Just work your way back easy.
> Does this mean no more redhead avatars?
> ...


Got to have the redheads.lol I need to find a new one though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Just PM Rope and mention it. He pays good money for rep!!!



Lmfao you trying to max my pm's lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I thought you were the one that turned me on to that goldmine!??


Ohhh... Maybe i was. Now i know. It's art that don't pay.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao you trying to max my pm's lol.



haha, you dirty dawg.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 7, 2010)

Good to hear. Keep that back well rested.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Ohhh... Maybe i was. Now i know. It's art that don't pay.



No art pays money I pay in red heads lol


----------



## gandrimp (Aug 7, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> AMEN!!! I think that is what has made the huge diff for me. HUGE!!!
> 
> Walking 3.5 to 4.5 miles *every* morning was the start of it...then some mountain biking about once or twice a week ~ the same 3.5 mile path that I normally walk/run my dogs on.
> 
> Don't discount something as simple as walking...I'm convinced that it is responsible for at least 1/2 of my progress, maybe more..



And dont forget the swing as you walk,yah it looks gay and yes it feels gay too, but the ole back likes it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Good to hear. Keep that back well rested.


Thanks, Gonna take it slow. Not gonna cut tommorrow. Gotta do something else.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No art pays money I pay in red heads lol


When do i start?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

gandrimp said:


> And dont forget the swing as you walk,yah it looks gay and yes it feels gay too, but the ole back likes it.


Swingin the arms or hips.lol I can't swing the hips. Might throw somthing out of place.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> When do i start?



I'm on back way too!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> When do i start?



Lol I knew I would get your attention :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm on back way too!



See what I mean competition for top brusher is extreme lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> See what I mean competition for top brusher is extreme lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



It's the promise of redheads that reels em in! <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's the red head rope's payin up with.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Now THAT just ain't right.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Now THAT just ain't right.



I was gonna ban ya, but since it's your thread it wouldn't be right. Soooooooooooo *BUNNED*


----------



## Vangellis (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's the red head rope's payin up with.




Maybe I didn't age well, but holy crap!




Kevin


----------



## Ductape (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's the red head rope's payin up with.





Pretty sure he swings his arms when he's walking, if'n you know what I mean.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 7, 2010)

You guys just arn't right, funny but not right.



Beefie


I new they should have stayed in the OT forum.


----------



## DSS (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks good SS, nice load of oak. I think cutting noodles is the best therapy going...works for me anyway. When I got a bunch on my mind ,I head for the woodpile.

Hope the back comes around.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 8, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Looks good SS, nice load of oak. I think cutting noodles is the best therapy going...works for me anyway. When I got a bunch on my mind ,I head for the woodpile.
> 
> Hope the back comes around.


Thanks, The backs gettin there. I will post some more pics when i get back over ther to cut some more. Won't be able to today.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad to see your back buddy! 

Hope you continue to heal


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 8, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Glad to see your back buddy!
> 
> Hope you continue to heal


Thanks a lot, Feels good to get back to sawing.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks a lot, Feels good to get back to sawing.



Your late SS Mastermind is here and well


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> See what I mean competition for top brusher is extreme lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Picking a top brusher out of those two is like picking a winner of a swim suit contest full of snackey's.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Now THAT just ain't right.



What was her name again, Steroid Top? Carrot 'Roid?


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 8, 2010)

SS, good to hear your easing your way back into cutting, but I have a question though. Will you still have time to write those editorials in the off topic section? Dont know what I'd do without them!! Very good reading!! REJ2


----------



## scattergun13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome back to the woods buddy.
Stew and Ajo...


----------



## ray benson (Aug 8, 2010)

Good that your cutting again. Nice load of wood.


----------



## super3 (Aug 8, 2010)

on your recovery! Good to hear.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I plan on getting back and cutting some more after i get the house back together(termite damage) Also my darn computer blew up, so gotta fix it before i can post any more pics. It's been a mess around my place the last few days. Anyway life will get back to normal soon enough. I will give the back a couple of days rest after working on the house before cutting anymore. The cutting is a whole lot easier than what i done yesterday.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks everyone, I plan on getting back and cutting some more after i get the house back together(termite damage) Also my darn computer blew up, so gotta fix it before i can post any more pics. It's been a mess around my place the last few days. Anyway life will get back to normal soon enough. I will give the back a couple of days rest after working on the house before cutting anymore. The cutting is a whole lot easier than what i done yesterday.lol



Yup you better be careful SS sometimes opening that vast wallet is better than doing all that work lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

REJ2 said:


> SS, good to hear your easing your way back into cutting, but I have a question though. Will you still have time to write those editorials in the off topic section? Dont know what I'd do without them!! Very good reading!! REJ2


yep, probably will, if i don't get in trouble for it. Seems like all of them get moved to the political forum.



ropensaddle said:


> Yup you better be careful SS sometimes opening that vast wallet is better than doing all that work lol


 I have a neighbor doing most of the work. This is what he does for a living. i'm just helping out wherever i can. he knows what he's doing. He worked his butt off yesterday. We still have a some left to do but the hard part is finished.


----------



## Laird (Aug 9, 2010)

Well SS I'm sure you thought the day would never come. Have fun but don't overdo it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

Laird said:


> Well SS I'm sure you thought the day would never come. Have fun but don't overdo it.


Yep, Was beggining to wonder. Shoot after yesterday the woodcutting seems easy.lol But i will still cut small loads for a while.


----------



## belgian (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to see you back in the wood biz SS, but I am afraid it's too early for this kind of work after a back surgery.... I felt great right after my hernia removal, but got back in trouble after a few months. It's very tempting to go back to the usual work when the pain is removed, but don't forget it remains a weak point for the rest of your life. Moderation is key !!


----------



## KMB (Aug 9, 2010)

Rick, good to see you're back sawin'...even if it's in this 'balmy-perfect-sawin'-weather' we've been having...:monkey:

The heat almost got me a couple of weekends ago. I was falling (boy do I have a lot to learn) and bucking some firewood. I started at just after first light, but had some trouble getting the second tree down and I started getting dizzy and light headed. After a lot of praying and talking to myself, I made it home, parked the truck in the yard, got in the house and fell asleep on the living room floor for almost 4 hours. I had drank lots of water (and a little Gatorade) and took breaks...but the heat got to me.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

KMB said:


> Rick, good to see you're back sawin'...even if it's in this 'balmy-perfect-sawin'-weather' we've been having...:monkey:
> 
> The heat almost got me a couple of weekends ago. I was falling (boy do I have a lot to learn) and bucking some firewood. I started at just after first light, but had some trouble getting the second tree down and I started getting dizzy and light headed. After a lot of praying and talking to myself, I made it home, parked the truck in the yard, got in the house and fell asleep on the living room floor for almost 4 hours. I had drank lots of water (and a little Gatorade) and took breaks...but the heat got to me.
> 
> Kevin


You was lucky to get back, Sure glad ya did too. It wasn't one of those 100 plus days was it? Those were murder tryin to do anything in. Be careful in the heat. We don't want to lose one of the nicest members on this site.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Picking a top brusher out of those two is like picking a winner of a swim suit contest full of snackey's.


Grrrrrrr...........
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_5_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2010)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................`*



ropensaddle said:


> Your late SS Mastermind is here and well



she looks delicious!


----------



## KMB (Aug 9, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You was lucky to get back, Sure glad ya did too. It wasn't one of those 100 plus days was it? Those were murder tryin to do anything in. Be careful in the heat. We don't want to lose one of the nicest members on this site.



Wasn't one of the 100+ days...I think it was in the high 80's to low 90's with a clear sky and bright sunshine. I'll definitely be more careful next time...I got a lady and a li'l lady to look after. 

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

KMB said:


> Wasn't one of the 100+ days...I think it was in the high 80's to low 90's with a clear sky and bright sunshine. I'll definitely be more careful next time...I got a lady and a li'l lady to look after.
> 
> Kevin


Yep, and from the pic she is definitely growing up fast. They always grow up too fast.


----------



## KMB (Aug 9, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, and from the pic she is definitely growing up fast. They always grow up too fast.



Waaaaaayyyyyy too fast! 

Kevin


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 9, 2010)

It is great to hear of a guy getting back to cutting.
I am sure you felt alot of loss, I know I would!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> It is great to hear of a guy getting back to cutting.
> I am sure you felt alot of loss, I know I would!!


Yup, The loss was gonna be gettin cold when winter comes.lol My wife would not be a nice person if she stays cold.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 9, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Grrrrrrr...........
> <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_5_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>



You growling at me?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 11, 2010)

Well i got home and the wife had put down floor leveler so i couldn't do nothing to the house, Soooo i knew what was going to happen. Went back and cut some more. Used the 036 again. had some decent rounds to noodle down. Also the camera worked this time.

The noodle pile from the other day.







The first set of victims






Noodled up.






Second set of victims.






Noodled up


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 11, 2010)

Third set of victims noodled up




.

Noodle pile after today






What i started with.






The truck loaded.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Third set of victims noodled up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man, your bar's on upside down.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 11, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hey man, your bar's on upside down.


Yup, Chain's on backward too.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, The loss was gonna be gettin cold when winter comes.lol My wife would not be a nice person if she stays cold.



Awww shucks if it gets too much just call rope and a cord can be delivered split <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Chain's on backward too.



Well it's making good noodles that way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2010)

KMB said:


> Rick, good to see you're back sawin'...even if it's in this 'balmy-perfect-sawin'-weather' we've been having...:monkey:
> 
> The heat almost got me a couple of weekends ago. I was falling (boy do I have a lot to learn) and bucking some firewood. I started at just after first light, but had some trouble getting the second tree down and I started getting dizzy and light headed. After a lot of praying and talking to myself, I made it home, parked the truck in the yard, got in the house and fell asleep on the living room floor for almost 4 hours. I had drank lots of water (and a little Gatorade) and took breaks...but the heat got to me.
> 
> Kevin



I have bad heat cramps every night it stinks. One thing and I truly mean this take breaks extended let shirt begin to dry before doing more you just can't push it in 100 plus heat. I climbed two pines and cut them in pieces today 4 hours working time and 4 break time. I used their water hose and rinsed my arms and head each time my feet hit the ground.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have bad heat cramps every night it stinks. One thing and I truly mean this take breaks extended let shirt begin to dry before doing more you just can't push it in 100 plus heat. I climbed two pines and cut them in pieces today 4 hours working time and 4 break time. I used their water hose and rinsed my arms and head each time my feet hit the ground.



Take the sprinkler up the tree with ya.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Take the sprinkler up the tree with ya.



I have sure thought of it lmfao but at a hundred foot up it would be bad heavy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Awww shucks if it gets too much just call rope and a cord can be delivered split <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Ain't no fun havin to buy it.lol



ropensaddle said:


> I have bad heat cramps every night it stinks. One thing and I truly mean this take breaks extended let shirt begin to dry before doing more you just can't push it in 100 plus heat. I climbed two pines and cut them in pieces today 4 hours working time and 4 break time. I used their water hose and rinsed my arms and head each time my feet hit the ground.


Bet my pants and shirt weighed 10 pounds when i took them off. They were soaked.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Bet my pants and shirt weighed 10 pounds when i took them off. They were soaked.



sprinkler works ehhhhh<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## KMB (Aug 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have bad heat cramps every night it stinks. One thing and I truly mean this take breaks extended let shirt begin to dry before doing more you just can't push it in 100 plus heat. I climbed two pines and cut them in pieces today 4 hours working time and 4 break time. I used their water hose and rinsed my arms and head each time my feet hit the ground.



Yep, I need to take longer breaks. In the past, I have dumped water over my head...and it did help...but I had less to drink.... If I have to cut in the heat again anytime soon, I'll have to get me another water cooler or 2.

Kevin


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 12, 2010)

That oak is some good looking wood!

Glad to see you out and about with a saw in your hand again! 

Keep those pics coming ... it's the only time I get to see oak!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

KMB said:


> Yep, I need to take longer breaks. In the past, I have dumped water over my head...and it did help...but I had less to drink.... If I have to cut in the heat again anytime soon, I'll have to get me another water cooler or 2.
> 
> Kevin



My wife like to soak a towel in cool water and put it around her neck she says it helps but I told her I would never be able to keep it on and still work. I wish I could spring the dough for a porta cool, they are awesome but expensive too


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 12, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> That oak is some good looking wood!
> 
> Glad to see you out and about with a saw in your hand again!
> 
> Keep those pics coming ... it's the only time I get to see oak!



that was a slight overuse of the exclamation mark :monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> That oak is some good looking wood!
> 
> Glad to see you out and about with a saw in your hand again!
> 
> Keep those pics coming ... it's the only time I get to see oak!


I will but didn't get a chance to cut today, Gonna go saturday morning.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I will but didn't get a chance to cut today, Gonna go saturday morning.



I cleaned up two pines then loaded stump grindings on another job and split a half cord last hour of daylight. I will be splitting this weekend, I have around ten cords to split up going to try to get them split because I have three more big oaks to do soon I really got some take home wood this year lol. I will probaby have 50 cords by winter.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I cleaned up two pines then loaded stump grindings on another job and split a half cord last hour of daylight. I will be splitting this weekend, I have around ten cords to split up going to try to get them split because I have three more big oaks to do soon I really got some take home wood this year lol. I will probaby have 50 cords by winter.


you are expecting a cold winter for 50 cords, You must be selling some.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> you are expecting a cold winter for 50 cords, You must be selling some.



Well as much as its been snowing I got to be prepared:hmm3grin2orange: 



































Nah I hope to sell some if it gets slow of course I would rather rock on tree work. I am going to try and split 100 plus cords this winter !


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

The snow has been piling up lately. It's been a hot summer.


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 13, 2010)

KMB said:


> Yep, I need to take longer breaks. In the past, I have dumped water over my head...and it did help...but I had less to drink.... If I have to cut in the heat again anytime soon, I'll have to get me another water cooler or 2.
> 
> Kevin



I've been lucky lately - cutting pretty close to a brook. Little trickler that runs through a hemlock grove.

Usually a gallon jug will do me for the day. But then we're not in the high heat you folks are in the midst of. Been in the upper 70s and early 80s. 

I'm lucky too that I'm not much of a sweater. If I head out with my wife's dad, his shirts soaken through within 5 minutes. My son unfortunately inhereted this from that side of the family. Must suck working with a constant drip of sweat at the end of your nose like that.

Glad you're up and functioning ss!

And what's up with that carrot top pic a few pages back. Someone you know, ss? What was he holding? Looked like the world's biggest gerbil or sumpin.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> I've been lucky lately - cutting pretty close to a brook. Little trickler that runs through a hemlock grove.
> 
> Usually a gallon jug will do me for the day. But then we're not in the high heat you folks are in the midst of. Been in the upper 70s and early 80s.
> 
> ...



Lol come down here I can make ya sweat lmfao.


----------



## billmartin (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, SS. Glad you goy some cut time in! I'm about 4 months to the day out of a laminectomy. It sure made life bearable again. 

I'm hitting the trees tomorrow for a bit in the am. First real time out cuttin in a year and a half 

The stinkin pain in the leg/sciatic nerve pain is some real B.S. stuff I know all to well... The surgeon called it a ruptured disk when he showed me the mri. YUCK!!!

Glad you're up and around and using some saws

Bill


----------



## Ljute (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy birthday Rick!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

billmartin said:


> Hey, SS. Glad you goy some cut time in! I'm about 4 months to the day out of a laminectomy. It sure made life bearable again.
> 
> I'm hitting the trees tomorrow for a bit in the am. First real time out cuttin in a year and a half
> 
> ...


Good deal, Just take it easy the first few times. Cut small loads untill you get the back in shape.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Happy birthday Rick!


You talkin to the other Rick, Right


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 13, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Happy birthday Rick!



Thanks


----------



## Ljute (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, Just take it easy the first few times. Cut small loads untill you get the back in shape.



Happy birthday Rick! 

Welcome back.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 13, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks



How's the weather in Arkansas?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Happy birthday Rick!
> 
> Welcome back.


LOL, Ain't mine.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You talkin to the other Rick, Right



How's the back Mike?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 13, 2010)

Ljute said:


> How's the weather in Arkansas?



100 and blizzard like conditions.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 13, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> 100 and blizzard like conditions.



Have wife shovel driveway.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> 100 and blizzard like conditions.


103 actually


----------



## billmartin (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, Just take it easy the first few times. Cut small loads untill you get the back in shape.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have been bustin my butt with my core work in pt and excersizing, walking, hiking... I have a very fun and entertaining life to get back to and I am doing my best to recover fast. I was thin to start with before I hurt myself at 6'3 180-185. dropped to 150 after a year of no mobility.
> ...


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

Went and got some more this morning. i gut the top of the tree today which was a big truckload.

These tops were about 16 to 18 inches accross.







Some of them cut up and ready to noodle






The noodling begins


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

Some more cut up and ready to noodle











The truck loaded. Was thinking i might not make it out of there.lol






What was left, The big log you see is a short piece that was busted all up when the tree fell, It is also full of carpenter ants so i let it lay.






This is what to work on next time. About 30 feet of trunk. Gotta clean the vines off it first.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

All of the wood was cut with the 250 today, even noodling. It done a good job.

The truck at home, I was too hot and tired to unload it.lol, But guess what, It ain't gonna unload itself so i had to.







What the pile looks like now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> All of the wood was cut with the 250 today, even noodling. It done a good job.
> 
> The truck at home, I was too hot and tired to unload it.lol, But guess what, It ain't gonna unload itself so i had to.
> 
> ...



Hey ss<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## olyman (Aug 14, 2010)

KMB said:


> Rick, good to see you're back sawin'...even if it's in this 'balmy-perfect-sawin'-weather' we've been having...:monkey:
> 
> The heat almost got me a couple of weekends ago. I was falling (boy do I have a lot to learn) and bucking some firewood. I started at just after first light, but had some trouble getting the second tree down and I started getting dizzy and light headed. After a lot of praying and talking to myself, I made it home, parked the truck in the yard, got in the house and fell asleep on the living room floor for almost 4 hours. I had drank lots of water (and a little Gatorade) and took breaks...but the heat got to me.
> 
> Kevin



more gatorade--as you dont realize the amount of water that comes out of your system sweating--and the gatorade will keep the strength up--been there--


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> All of the wood was cut with the 250 today, even noodling. It done a good job.
> 
> The truck at home, I was too hot and tired to unload it.lol, But guess what, It ain't gonna unload itself so i had to.
> 
> ...



Looks like it unloaded itself to me.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 14, 2010)

:stupid::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Thanks for the laugh art. That made my day.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 14, 2010)

can you use bigger pictures please?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> can you use bigger pictures please?



If those pictures don't suit you then maybe this thread isn't for you. Browse around, I'm sure you'll find plenty of other threads with bigger pics.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought you had you a dodge.

So do you bring the Ford out when the real work begins? :monkey:


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> If those pictures don't suit you then maybe this thread isn't for you. Browse around, I'm sure you'll find plenty of other threads with bigger pics.



lol .... hey listen - if i want any #### out of you I'll squeeze your head. until then just go back to the corner and keep quiet while the men are talking.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> lol .... hey listen - if i want any #### out of you I'll squeeze your head. until then just go back to the corner and keep quiet while the men are talking.



Whose Talking.  I'm typing. If I wanted to hear from an A hole I would have farted.<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F22%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_22.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_11_22%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Whose Talking.  I'm typing. If I wanted to hear from an A hole I would have farted.<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F22%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_22.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_11_22%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>



it really hurts my heart to hear you say that


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> it really hurts my heart to hear you say that



Here ya go, you can have mine.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 14, 2010)

You guys crack me up. Chuckleheads.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

Ljute said:


> You guys crack me up. Chuckleheads.



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F12%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_12_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya'll ain't right.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Ya'll ain't right.



Your avatar offends me.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Your avatar offends me.



You Sir can kiss my big red ass!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> You Sir can kiss my big red ass!



kiss this <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F12%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_12_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a> How dare you come in here crashing ss's thread.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

You children behave.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey ss<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Hey rope, Looks like you been doin some chippen. Where's the chipper? That thing would come in handy.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You children behave.:greenchainsaw:



I'm trying to keep them under control but they just don't listen.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Hey rope, Looks like you been doin some chippen. Where's the chipper? That thing would come in handy.



Its out in the back yup I just cover up the weeds so I don't have to mow:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

See what ya'll did, All that fussin made Chris cry.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> See what ya'll did, All that fussin made Chris cry.



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F12%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_12_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 14, 2010)

Ljute said:


> You guys crack me up. Chuckleheads.



Chuckerheads??


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

olyman said:


> more gatorade--as you dont realize the amount of water that comes out of your system sweating--and the gatorade will keep the strength up--been there--


Yup, If you look at those two jugs. One is full of gatorade and the other water.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> kiss this <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F12%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_2.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_12_2%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a> How dare you come in here crashing ss's thread.



Well that's what I do. :spam:

Hi Rick!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Well that's what I do. :spam:
> 
> Hi Rick!


Who's Rick?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Who's Rick?



He's an old guy with wooden teeth.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> He's an old guy with wooden teeth.


Stop talkin about Art like that.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Stop talkin about Art like that.



Art's an egomaniac with an inferiority complex!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Stop talkin about Art like that.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Happy Birthday.



And stuff.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 14, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Art's an egomaniac with an inferiority complex!!!



Didn't know you knew any words that big.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Didn't know you knew any words that big.



I gots me one of them ####chnarys.


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 15, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I gots me one of them ####chnarys.



Always had you pegged as a treesaurus man


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 15, 2010)

cut and hauled about a cord of red oak yesterday. Temps in the high 70s. High afternoon, it even broke 80°. Whew! got a little hot and had to take a break. Gotta be _real_careful when the mercury soars into that kind of territory! I even broke a sweat at one point. Damn these extreme temps!

lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> cut and hauled about a cord of red oak yesterday. Temps in the high 70s. High afternoon, it even broke 80°. Whew! got a little hot and had to take a break. Gotta be _real_careful when the mercury soars into that kind of territory! I even broke a sweat at one point. Damn these extreme temps!
> 
> lol


70's lol, You ain't right. It was 101 here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

Back At it again today, Cut and loaded about three hours. One more evening and i will be done with this tree. All these pics on this thread is from one tree.







First load of rounds. The tree is also getting larger the closer i get to the root base.






Noodled up.






Second set of rounds.






Noodled up.


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Here is another one for ya. Kinda sweaty though.lol



I had my date take my picture......


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

Third set of rounds, Didn't get a pic of them noodled.






The truckload






What i have left, About 15 feet to the base.






The noodle pile is getting deep.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 17, 2010)

Sup.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 17, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sup.



Sup.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 17, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Sup.



Did you like my new cuttin pics?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Did you like my new cuttin pics?


You did a marvelous job.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I had my date take my picture......


You are one handsome devil.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You did a marvelous job.



Never broke a sweat either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Never broke a sweat either.


You don't be lyin either.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Back At it again today, Cut and loaded about three hours. One more evening and i will be done with this tree. All these pics on this thread is from one tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noodled a 47 incher yesterday looks like your chain is sharp


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I noodled a 47 incher yesterday looks like your chain is sharp


Yeah it's pretty sharp. I did have to file the bar down a bit. It was mushroomed some and wouldn't Go in the wood.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah it's pretty sharp. I did have to file the bar down a bit. It was mushroomed some and wouldn't Go in the wood.



Hate it when they do that. I usually de-burr on the grinder seems to last longer than filing.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hate it when they do that. I usually de-burr on the grinder seems to last longer than filing.


Can't figure why it done that, It was like fast to mushroom. Hope the oiler is workin right.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't figure why it done that, It was like fast to mushroom. Hope the oiler is workin right.


take bar off and gas it to see if oil comes out and clean them holes and rails friend.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> take bar off and gas it to see if oil comes out and clean them holes and rails friend.


Yup, I will do that before i use it again.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2010)

That's some fine looking oak SS.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> That's some fine looking oak SS.


Thanks Yoop.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the last of it, Gonna split all This first. then go at it again.

I had six rounds this size, Took a pic of them but it didn't come out. My camera is a POS. didn't measure them but that is a 20 inch bar.






Noodled up.






In the truck






This happened on the last piece of wood. I tossed it and broke the window. Talk about being peed off. The whole friggin thing fell in on the rough road out.






what the pile looks like, I'm going to split all this first


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 18, 2010)

My wood pile is really adding up now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This is the last of it, Gonna split all This first. then go at it again.
> 
> I had six rounds this size, Took a pic of them but it didn't come out. My camera is a POS. didn't measure them but that is a 20 inch bar.
> 
> ...



dern ss I just scraped a ford that had a good slider glass that would of fit.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> My wood pile is really adding up now.


Sure wish you would hurry up and split all that stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> dern ss I just scraped a ford that had a good slider glass that would of fit.


Well shoot, A slider would have been nice. It has a full slider now.lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sure wish you would hurry up and split all that stuff.



Wish I was closer, I would darn sure help.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Wish I was closer, I would darn sure help.


Wish you was too, I would dern sure let ya.lol

Now Rope ain't too far away and he has that fast splitter.oke:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Wish you was too, I would dern sure let ya.lol
> 
> Now Rope ain't too far away and he has that fast splitter.oke:



Well I guess Rope don't have any excuses not to then. :agree2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2010)

Howdy fellers. It won't be hard to find a window for the truck SS. You ever put one in?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Howdy fellers. It won't be hard to find a window for the truck SS. You ever put one in?


Nope, Never tried. Probably could if i studied it a while.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope, Never tried. Probably could if i studied it a while.



Gotta stick a rope inside the weather stripping, get the glass started in one spot and slip the rope out. Slipping the rope out pulls the weather stripping out around the glass.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Gotta stick a rope inside the weather stripping, get the glass started in one spot and slip the rope out. Slipping the rope out pulls the weather stripping out around the glass.


Gotcha, Now how do get the new one in. I wont have any trouble gettin the old one out cause there is none there. Only the rubber.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Gotta stick a rope inside the weather stripping, get the glass started in one spot and slip the rope out. Slipping the rope out pulls the weather stripping out around the glass.



:agree2: exactly


----------



## Ljute (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Gotcha, Now how do get the new one in. I wont have any trouble gettin the old one out cause there is none there. Only the rubber.



I think liquid dish detergent will be your friend installing it.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 18, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> :agree2: exactly



:stupid:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2010)

Ljute said:


> :stupid:



True. So Freakin True. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020351.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2010)

Figured i'd do a little splittin this morning, About two hours work. i will do some more late this evening. By the time i got it all stacked it was gettin hot.


----------



## DSS (Aug 21, 2010)

As the boys said, it's very easy to fix that window. Get some small rope and push it into the channel on the rubber that sits on the sheetmetal. Cross over the ends and either use some dish soap on the lip of the rubber or silicone spray it. Get someone to hold the window with the rubber installed up to the opening and start at the bottom middle. Pull on one end of the rope and feed the rubber over the pinch weld. A hook tool of some sort is good for getting started. Pull a little on one side and then the other...the corners may need some urging. After you get all the way around, give the window a couple of good slaps to seat it and you're done.

It sounds harder than it is, really very simple when you do it once. I worked at an auto glass shop back in the day.

Make sure you get every little piece of glass out of the rubber for sure. Good luck.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> As the boys said, it's very easy to fix that window. Get some small rope and push it into the channel on the rubber that sits on the sheetmetal. Cross over the ends and either use some dish soap on the lip of the rubber or silicone spray it. Get someone to hold the window with the rubber installed up to the opening and start at the bottom middle. Pull on one end of the rope and feed the rubber over the pinch weld. A hook tool of some sort is good for getting started. Pull a little on one side and then the other...the corners may need some urging. After you get all the way around, give the window a couple of good slaps to seat it and you're done.
> 
> It sounds harder than it is, really very simple when you do it once. I worked at an auto glass shop back in the day.
> 
> Make sure you get every little piece of glass out of the rubber for sure. Good luck.


Thanks, I called around and one installed is 129 dollars. If it's some cheaper i may try putting it in myself. May look at the junk yards for one.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 21, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, I called around and one installed is 129 dollars. If it's some cheaper i may try putting it in myself. May look at the junk yards for one.



Or just trade straight up for Art's Dodge with the decals.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2010)

Sup dudes.


----------



## DSS (Aug 21, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Sup dudes.



nice avatar beotch....lol


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> nice avatar beotch....lol



That's a real live pic of yours truly. Glad ya like it d00d.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2010)

Back to the splittin,

First row stacked that was split yesterday.







First tank of gas split today.






Starting the second row.






second tank of gas through splitter.






Third row started.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2010)

Sun starting to go down Finally Finished for the day.


----------



## DSS (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish my woodpile looked that good SS, mine is all knotty chit and short rounds...

You did a good days work, nice stuff.


----------



## tjbier (Aug 22, 2010)

Good stuff Rick! Glad your back at it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I wish my woodpile looked that good SS, mine is all knotty chit and short rounds...
> 
> You did a good days work, nice stuff.


Thanks, Only worked about three hours on it. The wife and me took a bike trip this morning and we waited till it cooled off some to start splitting. She operates the ram control while i pput em up on the splitter.



tjbier said:


> Good stuff Rick! Glad your back at it.


Thanks, not back 100% but gettin there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, Only worked about three hours on it. The wife and me took a bike trip this morning and we waited till it cooled off some to start splitting. She operates the ram control while i pput em up on the splitter.
> 
> Thanks, not back 100% but gettin there.



You better not overdo it</a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002035A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
Or I will turn artsy loose on ya<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better not overdo it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020427.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Hi Batman.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better not overdo it</a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002035A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> Or I will turn artsy loose on ya<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


I'm Not. Got about two more evenings to finish. Then gonna take a long break. Probably won't go cut any more until after deer season.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better not overdo it</a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002035A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> Or I will turn artsy loose on ya<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I'm eagerly awaiting your command. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_4.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_5_4%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting your command. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_4.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_5_4%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>



That's better now help me keep an eye on him, I fear he is going through second mid life crisis and you prolly know what I mean. He's already lookin at boobs gettin on them high powered scooters and such, so we got to look out for him:angel:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That's better now help me keep an eye on him, I fear he is going through second mid life crisis and you prolly know what I mean. He's already lookin at boobs gettin on them high powered scooters and such, so we got to look out for him:angel:



I'm on it boss.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2010)

Well i finished up yesterday afternoon, Didn't take any pics though. Was in a hurry to get done before dark, Besides ya seen one pile of wood you've seen em all.lol I won't go back for more for a little while now. Have got to use some wood to make room for the new. Probably be after deer season before i go back.


----------



## Ljute (Aug 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sun starting to go down Finally Finished for the day.



Get that thing DIRTY!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Get that thing DIRTY!


LOL, I clean that puppy off after it's used. Gotta take care of it. Cost too much to replace.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I clean that puppy off after it's used. Gotta take care of it. Cost too much to replace.



I'm the same way with mine. Us poor folks have to take care of stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Well i thought i was through sawing till after deer season, WRONG. The wife got a wild hair and wants a fence line cleaned off. i told her i would cut the small ones but not big ones yet.
















Wild cherry


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Another load. Even tried to make a video of cutting a tree down. Darn battery went dead two seconds after i started. Back with more later. Gonna try a video of hand splitting this stuff.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 19, 2010)

Get well soon, SS, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 19, 2010)

No video.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 19, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> No video.



Couldn't understand anyhow.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's some more.







The tree i dropped and didn't get video of.











Finally finished


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Back with a video later.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Back with a video later.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


It's loading to youtube now, Gonna be a little while. I am new at this video thing.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok the video. Hand splittin some green water oak and cherry.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g80nT9bmF-M?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g80nT9bmF-M?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 19, 2010)

You're a great camera man. Who was that handsome devil in the video? He better not over do it and throw is back out or I'll be reporting him to Rope.


----------



## cjcocn (Sep 19, 2010)

Those rear tires are about the stupidest tires for traction, but are some of the best for cruising over lawns and stuff without tearing the grass up. Is that why you have them on the back of that Honda?

Also, what do you use that holder for in the front? For a rifle? A bow? How does it work and do you find that it can keep its cargo from hitting trees/branches well enough?

I hope to check out that video tomorrow when I am at a high-speed connection, but I am certain that you did us all proud with your chopping demonstration. 

Thank you for your prompt attention to these matters.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude, when ya hurt your old ass self by over doing it Vandelay Industries will not be liable for your injuries.


----------



## DSS (Sep 19, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Dude, when ya hurt your old ass self by over doing it Vandelay Industries will not be liable for your injuries.



Dude swings that thing like he means it for sure. Hope he never gets mad at me.

Gotta love those ones that the maul just bounces off of. Good job SS !!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 19, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> You're a great camera man. Who was that handsome devil in the video? He better not over do it and throw is back out or I'll be reporting him to Rope.


You couldn't see a lot of me, I had the camera too low. Still new to the video thing. You really didn't wanna see my face anyway.lol



cjcocn said:


> Those rear tires are about the stupidest tires for traction, but are some of the best for cruising over lawns and stuff without tearing the grass up. Is that why you have them on the back of that Honda?
> 
> Also, what do you use that holder for in the front? For a rifle? A bow? How does it work and do you find that it can keep its cargo from hitting trees/branches well enough?
> 
> ...


Those tires were the cheapest i could find at the time. They actually are not bad in the mud. The tread is deeper than it looks. It's not those lawn and garden tires you see on mowers.



mastermind7864 said:


> Dude, when ya hurt your old ass self by over doing it Vandelay Industries will not be liable for your injuries.


Shoot, I used to do that eight hours a day a while back. Couldn't do it now though. Too put of shape. That ole heavy monster maul will wear you out quick.



daddy66 said:


> Dude swings that thing like he means it for sure. Hope he never gets mad at me.
> 
> Gotta love those ones that the maul just bounces off of. Good job SS !!!!


Gotta act like your pissed at the logs.lol That green water oak was a little difficult.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 19, 2010)

great pix and vid SS, thanks! you work harder than some 20 year olds i know, good for you but take it easy man.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, Which one of you guys is trying to be my friend on youtube.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2010)

The battery went dead before i finished.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlIu10XdpbM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlIu10XdpbM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 7, 2010)

You need a big set of dawgs on that monster. :monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> You need a big set of dawgs on that monster. :monkey:


Gotcha covered.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 7, 2010)

That things a beast.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> That things a beast.


LOL, Yeah right.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> The battery went dead before i finished.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlIu10XdpbM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlIu10XdpbM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Cheese puffed.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Cheese puffed.



Powered by pron!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Powered by pron!!!


You don't see no orange on them handles.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking fine S². Don't push it......old men need to take some care.:hmm3grin2orange:

...and what's with the new, shiny, ORANGE CHAINSAW CASE !!??!??? Is that part of the therapy ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought sure he was gonna cut through that electrical cord and the last minute and a half would just be SS doing the kibbie on the floor. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey "mad dog" were you jacked up on the puffs again?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Looking fine S². Don't push it......old men need to take some care.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...and what's with the new, shiny, ORANGE CHAINSAW CASE !!??!??? Is that part of the therapy ? :hmm3grin2orange:


bargained for them at the dealer, They have give me a case on every saw i bought from them.



Ductape said:


> I thought sure he was gonna cut through that electrical cord and the last minute and a half would just be SS doing the kibbie on the floor. :biggrinbounce2:


Nope, Was a long way from the cord, Did get close to the tailgate though.



Walt41 said:


> Hey "mad dog" were you jacked up on the puffs again?


No puffs to be found around here, You guys have emptied all the stores.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> bargained for them at the dealer, They have give me a case on every saw i bought from them.
> 
> Nope, Was a long way from the cord, Did get close to the tailgate though.
> 
> No puffs to be found around here, You guys have emptied all the stores.



What the heck is puffs is that the same as moon pies


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> What the heck is puffs is that the same as moon pies


Cheese puffs, You evidentally haven't see a couple of the cheesy puff threads.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Cheese puffs, You evidentally haven't see a couple of the cheesy puff threads.lol



Did you go and rename lipstick


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Did you go and rename lipstick


Nope. You see Art, Walt, Stihlverado, Mastermind have this thing for chees puffs and.....................................It;s too long, I will find the link.


----------

